

Hacker Hacker News - see just the programming/math/science links from HN - sqs
http://hackerhackernews.com/

======
sqs
I made this in a few hours for my own personal use and thought that other
people might want to use it, too. It uses a Python Bayesian classifier trained
on about 200 hand-labeled links and outputs a static HTML file. It's not
perfect (and the technical/non-technical distinction is arbitrary), but I'll
give it some more training data and see if it improves. Also, I don't mean to
disparage non-technical topics with this; sometimes I just want to read about
programming, though

I'd appreciate any feedback on this.

~~~
dgallagher
I think you've stumbled on something that Hacker News needs: Categories.

~~~
astine
I think that we'd be better with tagging than categories per se. Give people a
finate list of tags to choose from and people could customize their views
pretty easily.

~~~
zimbabwe
Newsvine is a good example of tags making a community more focused and easier
to handle.

------
alexgartrell
<Pardon the apparent attempt at circle jerking that's about to happen>

The reason hacker news sucks less than other places is cause when people come
up with cool mashups that could be interpreted negatively (you don't like all
the news chosen by the community, whaaatttt?!), no one gets pissy or flamey.

It's almost like "the way society should work" or something...

------
sqs
Here's the source: <http://hackerhackernews.com/hhn-20090706.tgz>

The classifier is already struggling. It doesn't seem that this is a
sustainable way of classifying links, especially since the classification of
technical/non-technical is arbitrary itself. I'll be trying out some other
things to improve it today; email me if you want to chat about it.

~~~
bts
FYI I'm having problems decompressing this file. Could you re-post it? or
alternatively throw the code up on something like github?

~~~
sqs
Hmm...tar xzfv hhn-20090706.tgz doesn't work for you?

~~~
sqs
BTW, the code's up at <http://bitbucket.org/sqs/hhn/overview/> now

------
mkyc
A big problem with these tools is that very few will abandon this place for a
slightly ugly replacement, even if it does offer something somewhat useful. If
you provide an API, someone might write a script/bookmark that added the
percentages to the posts here, or color coded them.

Are you training on comments as well? My bet is that the comments section will
be more useful for this than the actual article.

Incidentally, I really wish that upvotes and the like were publicly visible.
This would surely result in a similar tool, but for a recommendation system.

------
rms
Might as well throw up Non Hacker News while you're at it.

------
ckunte
I'd love a rss/feed link for this.

~~~
catone
I'd like two. ;)

------
gabrielroth
One possible next step would be a userscript (for Greasemonkey, Chrome, Fluid,
etc.) that removes any story not on Hacker Hacker News from Hacker News
itself. That way HHN fans could continue to use all the features of the main
site.

------
Oompa
Make one that just filters out celebrity news and other "Not HN" articles.

------
I_got_fifty
I love that the announcement of Hacker Hacker News on Hacker News is on Hacker
Hacker News!

...so meta!

~~~
kristiandupont
Really, it should be posted on Hacker News News.. (Sorry, I'll go out of
Reddit mode now.)

~~~
rms
<http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html>

------
TweedHeads
This is just an indicative that HN should go back to the roots.

~~~
Frocer
Agreed, but I am not sure why. A couple of years ago, I would read almost
every article / discussion posted on the front page of HN. But now days, I
click through at most 10-20% of the content. Dunno if it's a shift in culture,
or just the larger community has diluted the quality of content. Regardless,
HN is still my favorite source of tech / startup news.

------
zackattack
Would somebody please skin News.YC so that we can click on the "comments" link
without having to squint and be super precise? I would like a big square to
the right of the up/down arrows, and to the left of the Title/Score (spanning
both, vertically).

